# Really cheap exercise band



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I just stumbled across some really cheap exercise band

*Size:* 1500 x 150 x 0.35mm / 59.06 x 5.91 x 0.01in(L x W x T)

AUD *$4*, USD *$3.99* GBP* £2.58* with* free* international *shipping*. 










http://www.dinodirec...UD.html?cur=AUD

It looks like all colours are the same strength, 0.35mm thick, what's that, about Thera-Band blue?

I've ordered some to check it out.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks for sharing mate, i think im going to order a few of them.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Take a look at the slingshots on the site while your there.

Some are very cheap, alongside some that are ridiculously overpriced.

The free shipping is a bonus.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i had a look at both pages and found a slingshot that i really like, i was wondering how long does shipping take?
thanks,


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I placed an order on Saturday, got confirmation that it was shipped on Tuesday.

I'm guessing about 8 days delivery plus maybe a few more due to the inevitable Christmas rush.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

ok thanks.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Those are Some VERY nice bands... ( if ya know what i actually mean )

Cool Hrawk, Hopefully they are good. If they are ill order some fo' sho'.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

i think ive seen those on ebay. i think they were 3.50$ with free shipping?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I got some of the purple as an unsolicited gift. It is quite snappy, I have it on one SS and I have not been disappointed. Anxious to hear what others think!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Whoah, way to resurrect an old thread.

Have to tax the brain here....

Yeah, they were pretty good. Nothing special however no worse than other brands I've tried either.

From memory worked great with 1/4" steel ammo. You needed several layers for anything heavier (or really wide bands)


----------

